# truth or fib



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Heather I have Ibs constipation. I have had it under control quit well for more than a year. All of sudden. I'm constipated again. I really don't think I'm doing much different. I'm still exercising every morning. Eating roughly the same. I'm having some hot chocolate every few days with the cold weather. I don't think that would do it. I've heard that IBS can act up with the seasons changing. Is this true. If not do you have any suggestions to help get me back on track. I'm takeing my metamucil 3-4 times a day. It's really frustrating. Especially right before Christmas. Thanks for you help


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi- constipation can come and go, especially with IBS, so this isn't super unusual. IBS can be affected by the weather, but it's usually hot and humid weather that causes flares. In the winter, people are likely to be affected because they're less active in the summer. You might want to increase your exercise, and make sure you drink enough water - two really simple but crucial things for constipation.I'd increase your Metamucil - check the label and make sure you're getting a good 15 grams of soluble fiber a day. You might also switch to a different fiber supplement - sometimes people with C have better luck when they alternate fibers instead of sticking to the same one. Also, make sure you're incorporating enough insoluble fiber into your diet, but carefully. There's info about that here ../diet/fiber2.asp Best,Heather


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for your reply Heather. I'm definetly not doing good at all. We have just discovered I hall gallstones too. So I really just don't know what to eat. I went into Emergency last night in severe pain. I'm sure it was a gall stone attack. The doctors don't know if it was though. They did an Xray of the stomach and I was backed up with stool. I was given enemas and sent home. The doctor suggested I stop taking Metamucil for a few days. He said that it could make things worse. I was given no dietary advice. I drink 4-5 liters of water a day and exercise every morning for a half hour. I ordered some Acadia from you. Once it gets here will it be safe to have or should I avoid it like the metamucil. I'm so frustrated. I have been only eating soluble fiber for the last week. Oatmeal or Oatbran in the morning, lots of bananas, rice, yams, a little chicken breast, carrots, french bread, english muffins and nothing is happening. Now that I'm cleared out should things start working better. How patient should I be before I go to my family doctor for another enema if things don't start moving. I know your not a doctor. But like you say they really don't know much about Ibs. I've only been referred to surgeons never a GI doctor. Should I demand to be sent to a GI doctor. Could they help better with my mobility problem. Thanks for any advice Heather


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'd absolutely demand to see a GI doc - that'a necessity.Also, you need to be carefully incorporating as much insoluble fiber into your diet as possible. That's really crucial - see here for info ../diet/fiber2.asp And remember to drink twice as much water as you think you need, and to try to get vigorous exercise every day. These are two simple things but they can be key to resolving constipation.Best,Heather


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Sorry to keep bothering you Heather. I just have one more question for now. What do you think of lactulose. Since I haven't recieved my acadia shipment yet and the ER doctor told me to avoid metamucil for a week. I thought maybe i should take lactulose short term till my bowels start working and I can start taking my soluble firbre supplements. Thanks Trisha


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'm really not sure what the safest laxative is for short-term use. It's worth asking your doctor about this - a prescription laxative like Miralax may be the best option, but I'd want your doc to be aware of what you're doing.- Heather


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Heather, I've been on acadia for 3 weeks and have not gotten any results. Is this typical. I'm wondering If i should switch make to metamucil. What our your thoughts. thanks Trisha


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Trisha - What's your current dose of the Acacia? How often are you taking it? You might need to work your way up to several tablespoons a day to see the best benefits, but you need to start slowly and increase gradually. There's actually comprehensive info about starting Acacia, dosages, etc. right here ../messageboards/ub...sb=5&o=&fpart=1 I'd also suggest you post questions about Acacia on that board instead of this one, because you'll get a lot of responses from people using it, and not just me.Metamucil seems to give a lot of people with IBS bloating and gas, so it's pretty much my last choice for a fiber supplement. It's got a lot of other things in there besides soluble fiber that you don't need (like artificial flavor, color, citric acid, etc.) Best,Heather


----------

